# Deine Empfehlung für Hüttenwochenende im Bayerischen Wald u Umgebung



## dextro (1. Oktober 2010)

Eine Frage an die Bayerisch-Wald-Connection,

suche für ein Wochenende eine Selbstversorger-Hütte für 8 Personen (davon zwei Kleinkinder) in der Region "Bayerischer Wald". Biking steht hier ausnahmsweise nicht unbedingt im Vordergrund.

Über Empfehlungen Eurerseits möchte ich mich jetzt schon recht herzlich bedanken.
dextro


----------



## godzai (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

hier ein paar Empfehlungen.

Berghütte Ödwies
Berghaus Loderhart (mit Bewirtung - Selbstversorgung aber normal nach Absprache möglich)

Evtl. hilft Dir diese Seite auch noch weiter.
http://www.bayerischer-wald-ferien.de/themen-reisen/berghuetten-skihuetten-almen-huetten-bayern.html

Gruß

godzai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

